
VentureBlog: Paul Graham is Today's Prius - mattjaynes
http://www.ventureblog.com/articles/indiv/2006/001255.html
======
mukund
Well the truth cannot be shut down, it will come out eventually. Just like
this author says there are more talks of PG, i ahve lately noticed a rise in
anti-PG stuff, its rather sad to see people trying to obscure the truth by
false statements and rumours. My only question to PG/YC bashers is

if ! (PG/YC)

whatelse can you offer that is better?

else

STFU

~~~
mattjaynes
He he, great point ;)

